# Crap!!!!!



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Dustincoc said:


> Anyone know where this happened? The guy in the vest looks a little like the excavatoir working the site I'm on...


And after it happened he went back to the other end to finish what he was doing without blocking anything off. 
He got the forms laying on the side of the apron, take them and prop them up at least across the entrance so nobody else drives in. 
Stupid people like that deserve what they get, especially the owners, doing a job like this and they don't leave anything there to block the entrance.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I think he was referring to the guy talking in the video.


I know he is talking about the video guy, the video guy is not insecure, he is basically saying what moron would leave an entrance like this unprotected...He just saying it not in so many words


----------



## Steve'sSon (Aug 16, 2014)

They better get to shoveling while its still wet!


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think it's pretty well cured by now


----------



## Steve'sSon (Aug 16, 2014)

jb4211 said:


> I think it's pretty well cured by now


At the time of the video?
Wait ... did they arrive to the job site and find it that way?? Crap.

I was kinda imagining that they were working and someone pulled in before they could stop them. 
If they left the job with a wet concrete entrance open like that I don't know why they'd be surprised!


----------

